# List-like FTS thread?



## Tomfish (18 Jul 2013)

I've often wanted to quickly look through the selection of scapes on this forum and have found it surprising that there is not a sticky thread that people could post a singled picture of each scape with minimal text, allowing for speedy scanning. The reason for this precursor thread is that I wonder what members think. Whether it is a good idea or whether they feel it could dilute wider use of the'planted tank gallery' section? Cheers


----------



## jojouk (18 Jul 2013)

I like the idea. Can put a link for the journal in there I people want to know more. Most people want to know more!


----------



## Bahrah (18 Jul 2013)

I think it is a great idea, I often browse the forum just to look at the pictures for ideas and inspiration. As "Jojouk" writes you could always insert a link to more a more detailed post.


----------



## tim (18 Jul 2013)

Would it work though, people unfortunately have a habit of going off topic now and then look at the From this to This | UK Aquatic Plant Society and you can't stop folks posting replies it is a good idea as you say pics of tanks is what most view for inspiration just not sure the thread would stay as its intended


----------



## Anthony89 (18 Jul 2013)

I like that idea too...... but I wont be posting my mess lol.


----------



## Tomfish (18 Jul 2013)

I see your point Tim. I think I've missed something important there, ha ha. It got me to thinking, what if the title was say 'The List:* DO NOT POST UNTIL YOU HAVE READ GUIDELINES*. Then a short introduction post (again maybe in bold) explaining and making light of the need to be a little authoritarian hopefully this could mitigate unwanted replies for the thread to remain useful.


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2013)

Maybe you should start the thread off tomfish and see how being authoritarian works out  it would be good to be able to flick through full tank shots


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Jul 2013)

I like the idea too, although I doubt that even a very strict moderator could make it work - someone will always go off topic. Blimey...isn't it hot? And there's more of the same forecast for this weekend.

That said, I'll get the ball rolling with my favourite FTS...


----------



## Rich Jackson (19 Jul 2013)

could do a 1st of the month shot. everyone just posts a FTS on the first of each month with a link to journal as a signature?


----------



## jojouk (19 Jul 2013)

I dont mind voluteering my services to monitor the thread? Is there a way that the current mods can authorise me to only do that and nothing else?


----------



## Tomfish (19 Jul 2013)

Right I'll get on to it when my girlfriend finally  gives up on her bejewelled obsession. My fingers are too clumsy for this iPhone posting malarkey. I hope people get on board, I'd love to be able to scan all the cool tanks on here. Lets test the mind control power of bold typing!


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jul 2013)

Sounds a good accompaniment to the 'from this to this thread', that worked really well and remained relatively on topic with some great content. Members could post a finished image with select specs for reference and a link to their journal (if they have one).
I say get one started and well see how hard it is to monitor.....in the famous words of Doctor Pepper..... 'what's the worst that could happen?' Who knows, it may end up a sticky, it sounds good to me 
Maybe post here the starting post for approval then it can be moved to a new thread to start it, just incase it needs any editing, alterations, suggestions etc. that way we can start the new thread clean  maybe simple is best, look how from this to this started  an 'example' entry would be a good start, with specs for members to follow.
Also don't forget about the 'media' forum for inspiration 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Alastair (20 Jul 2013)

Isnt there already a thread that was started ages that was purely for posting tank shots.  Im sure of it ill have to browse through

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> Isnt there already a thread that was started ages that was purely for posting tank shots.  Im sure of it ill have to browse through
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


I think Ian Holdich started a portfolio type thread for his tanks: Old pics (well upto date) | UK Aquatic Plant Society which maybe we could add to, and George has his 2003 to present feature, but unsure about a gallery of finished scapes with details...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jul 2013)

Think it would be a great addition to the forum, just a FTS and simple info about the tank.
Still think the 'from this to this' thread is really inspiring, an FTS thread would hopefully follow that success


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jul 2013)

It's a great idea. I would be happy to moderate it.

We could keep it really simple with an intro post stating "post a finished full-tank shot of your aquascape and the following details (spec list). Any other posts will be deleted." Or words to that effect.


----------



## Tomfish (20 Jul 2013)

Good to hear your on board George, I only hope it does not need to much moderating. The thing I'm still unsure of is what tank specs to select, some people can go into a whole lot of detail. Maybe, title, dimensions, light and co2. I'm in 2 minds about substrate and filtration and I personally don't care what ferts people use, I suspect that interest is reserved for those who have spanked a whole lot on the ada 'system' another option is perhaps to have just title, dimensions and link? A penny for your thoughts


----------



## tim (20 Jul 2013)

Personally for me title link and dimension would be plenty for a high impact thread all the other stuff will be listed in journals probably anyway.


----------



## m_attt (20 Jul 2013)

just the picture and link to the journal would be good, would be great for inspiration


----------



## Rich Jackson (20 Jul 2013)

how about just FTS no comments. update photo as and when


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jul 2013)

I think FTS, aquascape title, dimensions and link to journal (if available).


----------



## fish fodder (21 Jul 2013)

Get it done


----------



## jojouk (21 Jul 2013)

Will there be a way that we would be able to go back and change the photo? My tank is ever evolving, looks different every month, so to keep it up to date would be nice to swap out the photo every now and again?


----------



## Ady34 (21 Jul 2013)

jojouk said:


> Will there be a way that we would be able to go back and change the photo? My tank is ever evolving, looks different every month, so to keep it up to date would be nice to swap out the photo every now and again?


not really, you can do that in a journal....fts thread should probably be of a finished scape, whatever evolutionary stage that is in. You can of course post again with another image and stats if it is vastly different, but most likely a rescape not just plant growth


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2013)

Done. 

Let's get some 'scapes on there!

UKAPS Members' Full-Tank Shots | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Tomfish (21 Jul 2013)

Great, cheers George I'll get one on there right away


----------

